# 2 queries but no response yet



## Damien

Hi guys. I've sent 2 online requests wih details of cover needed but haven't heard anything. This is going back over the past few weeks.

Just wonder if the online request thingy is down or what.

Insurance is up for renewal now plus looking valet cover too.


Cheers

Damien


----------



## Shiny

Pm me your email address and contact telephone number Damien and I'll check tomorrow. We normally ring online requests back the day we receive them, or email requesting a contact telephone number if no contact number is given, so it doesn't seem right that you haven't heard from us. 

I'll give you a ring back tomorrow if that is ok. :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Shiny

Many thanks for Damien's help in forwarding the emails he had received and helping me get to the bottom of this.

Coversure are a franchise and there are 90 odd offices dotted around the country. We are all individually owned self employed businesses, trading under the Coversure banner with all the added benefits of being a franchise.

The valeting/detailing scheme was set up by me here in Swindon and is exclusive to us, so all requests made on www.valeters-insurance.co.uk will come through to us here in Swindon.

However, on our main Coversure website, unless the Swindon branch is specifically selected (ie www.coversure.co.uk/swindon ), then the nearest branch is selected by postal code (as per the usual with franchise arrangements).

It turns out that Damien's request was made on the main Coversure website and, as there are no Coversure branches in NI, his email was directed to the head office branch, so we didn't receive anything here in Swindon. I can't speak for head office branch as to why contact was not made.

If anyone would like to request a quote (call back) online, please use either our valeting/detailing website http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/pages/contact.php or our main Swindon branch website http://www.coversure.co.uk/da/swindon/pages/insurance-products.php

Hopefully this clears things up, and thanks again to Damien for helping me find out what happened.


----------

